# TD04 or K04?



## niloc1.8t (Aug 3, 2007)

Which would be the best turbo upgrade kit for a begginer with boosted cars, a TD04 kit fro turbokits.com or the K04 kit from APR?


----------



## veedubwolfsburg (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: TD04 or K04? (niloc1.8t)*

K04 is easiest considering it is a direct bolt on replacement. I don't know too much about the TD04 however. I would definitely read up on the K04 before going through with it, do some searching to make sure its what you are looking for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: TD04 or K04? (niloc1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niloc1.8t* »_Which would be the best turbo upgrade kit for a begginer with boosted cars, a TD04 kit fro turbokits.com or the K04 kit from APR?

TD04 19t? Ko4 is for beginners. Pretty simple to install.


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: TD04 or K04? (20aeman)*

What exactly do you mean by beginners?


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: TD04 or K04? (Island20V)*

whats a td04?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: TD04 or K04? (Gberg888GLI)*

a td04 is a mitsubishi turbo. not certain but it doesn't use the same flange so it won't bolt to your exhaust mani. in other words, it won't work for you.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: TD04 or K04? (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_a td04 is a mitsubishi turbo. not certain but it doesn't use the same flange so it won't bolt to your exhaust mani. in other words, it won't work for you.

Hes probably talking about the ebay greddy kit. Which technically would work ,but its a crappy setup.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: TD04 or K04? (20aeman)*

agreed


----------



## niloc1.8t (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: TD04 or K04? (veebudwolfsburg)*

what other parts are required for the K04 upgrade for, can i just bolt it on to stock parts?


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: TD04 or K04? (niloc1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niloc1.8t* »_what other parts are required for the K04 upgrade for, can i just bolt it on to stock parts?

You could but then you would just be wasting time. My buddy had a K04 in his bug and he had TT(225HP) injectors, 3bar FPR, 3" downpipe, 2.5" exhaust, and Upsolute(sp?) software..


----------



## niloc1.8t (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: TD04 or K04? (NorthernGTI)*

how much power did he make out of that setup?


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: TD04 or K04? (niloc1.8t)*

Yeah dude, you have a 2002. The k04 is a worthwhile upgrade for us 2000 guys, but not really for you, as the HP gains wouldn't justify the price. You should just do a chip and bolt-ons, or go with a BT setup.


----------



## niloc1.8t (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: TD04 or K04? (MaxedOutCredit)*

such as a gt28r? if i do go big turbo will i have to upgrade the internals or are they strong enough?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: TD04 or K04? (niloc1.8t)*

you can go as high as a gt2871r with low 20-22psi on stock internals and be fine. You can also blow on a apr kit like a differnt thread.


----------



## corradoVR6driver (Jan 27, 2010)

this is a german car forum. Ko4's are for us. td04's are what stock genesis coupe 2.0t's and other ricers run.

go with the Ko4 if you want the low end POP of torque. Gt28 if you are looking for higher band power, but i would recommend upgrading your clutch and rods if you go with the garret. i run a ko4 and the hp is nice for what you pay for.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

This is really a question that leads itself to the search button.

But, here it is; The k04-001 will bolt directly up, just like the stock K03. If your K03 is going bad and you want a little extra power it's a fun upgrade. Here's where you need to do some thinking. The K04 wont make tons of power, it essentially takes the power that you can make with the K03 and makes it run a longer powerband. Basically, is a fun upgrade. 

If you want a high hp car and have the money to replace your rods, clutch and software on top of the big turbo kit then the K04-001 isn't for you.

There's some different options that change the rule about the K04 though. 
I'll start with the K04-02x turbo (from the Audi TT 225). The K04-02x will make more power than the K04-001 and can push HP numbers to 250whp 300lb-ft tq. (some people have achieved more, this is just a base number and still not too bad.)

The other exception to the rule would be the Hybrid K04's or Frankenturbo. The FT comes in two transverse models F4HT being based off the K04-001 and makes power in the K04-02x range or more. The new option in the FT family the F23 is based on the K04-02x turbo and is making some very nice numbers. (look at the thread about it) 

The great thing about these Frankenturbo kits are, they come with all the hardware you need to install the turbo for less than some companies charge for a simple K04 kit. The only thing about these, if you choose the F23 you will need to buy rods to take advantage of the turbo, as it can bend/break rods easily.

*You can run in the 13's with a K04 or Hybrid K04. That's not too bad for a FWD DD 

So, we've covered K04 (small frame turbos) and Hybrid (we'll call them small frame mid size turbo's).

If you decide that the numbers those will put down aren't enough for you and you have deep pockets you're going to be looking at going for a BT setup. 

I really don't need or want to go into all the options for a big turbo setup since they are pretty much endless. All I will say is if this is the option of your choosing you need to be prepared to spend alot of money getting it to run properly and reliably. 

Arnold at Pagparts has great kits as does Clay from CTS (I didn't put them in order of who I think is better.) Their kits are completely different so it comes down to what you prefer. I like both for the reasons that make each unique. 

The CTS kit uses a really nice top mount setup. I like this since the turbo is right in your face. (there are more great things to this kit I'm just mentioning the most obvious and what I like)

The Pagparts kit uses a bottom mount kit and you can retain the stock routed intercooler piping if you wish not to mention the great quality of the V-band setups and all the options available to customize the kit straight from the manufacturer.(Again, there are more great things to this kit I'm just mentioning the most obvious and what I like)

There is also the EBAY turbo kit otherwise known as EMUSA. These come with just about all the hardware you need to get off the ground for less than a K04 setup. (by the time you are dialed in and running reliably you will have spent more than a K04 setup.) Look at the ultimate ebay turbo experiment thread. Lot's of guys are having success with these kits and riceboys have been using them for a while. The big plus with this kit is the price, and let's not forget if the turbo supplied by EMUSA goes bad you can purchase a new t3/t4 for $400-700 or yo can use any other brand turbo that will fit a t3 flange.

Now you need to decide what it is you want from your car. Is this a project car that you take to the track on the weekend? or a daily driver? or... a daily driver that you want to run at the track too. Is this a full blown race car that you will never drive on the street (doubtful)? 

each kit has it's highs an lows. If you're not familiar with turbo's then getting a GT3071r probably isn't the best idea. Something in the K04 Hybrid - T3/T4 range is a great starting point. The K04 Hybrid setup will not allow you to just swap out the turbo when you want to make bigger numbers, but makes for a very fun dd and a pretty quick and reliable car. eace:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

DMVDUB said:


> This is really a question that leads itself to the search button.


Agreed :facepalm:


----------



## dirosama (Oct 20, 2008)

Check out Franken Turbos, they will give you more power than a K04 and they are a bolt on as well.

http://www.frankenturbo.com/new/F4T.html


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Go dmvdub. Got it all.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Neither! Both aren't worth the trouble.


----------

